# Looking for Advice Thailand, Singapore, Bali



## fluke (Apr 8, 2019)

Taking a 3 week trip to Southeast Asia and looking for any advice or recommendations.

Actually have a 24 hour layover in Shanghai, China. So we are planning on doing a quick look around this huge city.

In Thailand will start in Phuket at Marriott Phuket Beach Club for a week.  Staying for a week ( exchange), so a lot of time. 

Then move to Chiangmai for 2 nights at Le Meridian.

Then on to 3 nights in Bangkok at Marriott Empire Palace.

Doing 3 nights in Singapore at the Marina Bay Sands.

Finishing out at Marriott Bali Nusa Dua Gardens for 6 nights.

Any advice or recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 9, 2019)

I have been to these places and can answer specific questions by pm.  My best advice:

DON’T DRIVE A CAR!


----------



## Jimster (Apr 9, 2019)

Also search my posts on this thread.  I have written extensively.


----------



## Conan (Apr 9, 2019)

We did the Phuket--Chiang Mai--Bangkok portion of your itinerary in January, 2018.
Marriott Phuket, Meridien Chiang Mai, and Peninsula Hotel Bangkok.

This thread was helpful:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/at-phuket-beach-club.265706/
We did rent a car for the Phuket week. Driving was sometimes challenging but it worked for us.

PM me if you're interested in a local guide in Bangkok--she was recommended to us by another Tugger and we had a great day with her.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 10, 2019)

I have been to SE asia 7 times in the last 8 years and will soon be returning.  I have been to Bangkok(5 times),Phukett(2 times), Chiang Mai, Bali, Singapore and several other destinations. 

I would offer a few suggestions.  As i said above my most serious advice is DO NOT DRIVE.  First,because you can get cheap transportation without you doing the driving. Second, if you are driving,you are not getting to see what’s there- maybe the passengers do but you dont.  Third, and most importantly it is dangerous.  Consider this: most adults in the United States drive.  Yet 35,000 of them die(not injured-die) each year.  Of course, most people drive safely and hence they feel safe driving.  To listen to someone say “oh, i drove in Thailand and made it- is NOT a ringing endorsement.  Most people do- there and here.   But consider this.  When you are there: A. You can’t read the road signs, B. You don’t know where you are going; C. You don’t know the law: D. You won’t be able to speak to the police who stop you or arrest you (they won’t be speaking english), E. If you are involved with a thai- they will be able to speak to the police, F. The punishments are more severe and finally G. YOU WILL BE AT FAULT!  Even if you are not at fault- YOU WILL BE AT FAULT.  That’s just how they view it there.  If you hadn’t come there, there wouldn’t be an accident.  It makes no sense to drive there because for the same cost you could hire a car and driver. 

You also need to remember you are not in the USA.  You don’t have freedom of speech, assembly and due process we enjoy in the Bill of Rights.  In all likelihood, this will not be a problem nor will you see the difference especially since you are staying in Marriotts.  But the difference is there.  You won’t get to go in the King’s Palace in Bangkok in your shorts.  They will force you to rent pants or not enter.  You will notice that security guards carry machine guns and not pistols and most residential areas have security guards.  You will find there are a whole host of scams. Ie.  Your tuk tuk driver doesn’t know a great shopping place where the prices are really low- instead they will get you in there and not let you leave until you buy something expensive.

On a more positive note, it is really a great place to visit.  You just have to know what you are doing.  Read about these countries on flyertalk.com-look at the destinations BBS and read.  In Bangkok- whenever possible travel by the river.  Don’t use the high price tourist boats.  Use the common.ferries that will take you up and down the river for just a few baht.  Use the sky train for everything else- it is safe, convenient and the only way to travel in Bangkok.  Go to the end of the line to the North on the weekend to the weekend Market- it’s terrific and low prices.  Bargain for prices.  Go to the King’s palace- by boat. Get a massage but not at the hotel.  It should cost you about $10-$15 for a one hour massage except at the hotel where it will be 5 times higher. Don’t buy tours from the hotel-they mark up the tours by 100% over the same tour sold elsewhere.  Go to the Bridge over the River Kwuai but see the movie first.  Go to the elephant farm and to see the long neck people.  Try to go to the floating markets.  Don’t miss the Siam Center and MBK for shopping.

In Phukett- ride an elephant.  Go to the Tsunami museum.  Go to James Bond island. In Thailand there is a very large tax on ATM withdrawals.  It is actually better to use traveler Checks- or just minimize the number of withdrawals or use a Schwabs account.

In Bali, beware of anyone helping you with your luggage at Depassar airport.  It is a scam.  ABSOLUTELY go to the Wildlife Park.  Be careful of Bali Belly. It is like Montazuma’s Revenge only worse.   Never drink the water unless it is bottled.  Don’t even drink from a glass that wasn’t washed in bottled water.  Beware of ice cubes made with local water. 

In Chiang Mai, go to the night market (as if you can miss it).  Hire a driver to take you to the Golden Triangle.  I may have a contact number.  There are several parks and memorials to see.


----------



## Conan (Apr 10, 2019)

fluke said:


> In Thailand will start in Phuket at Marriott Phuket Beach Club for a week.  Staying for a week ( exchange), so a lot of time.
> 
> Then move to Chiangmai for 2 nights at Le Meridian.
> 
> Then on to 3 nights in Bangkok at Marriott Empire Palace.



Chiang Mai turned out to be our favorite of the three. Two nights is really not sufficient, especially since flying in and out makes two nights = one day. Can you consider leaving Phuket a day early for the flight to Chiang Mai?


----------



## fluke (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks for the info.  I have been reading old posts as well.


----------



## mogens.h1951 (Apr 11, 2019)

fluke said:


> Doing 3 nights in Singapore at the Marina Bay Sands.
> Finishing out at Marriott Bali Nusa Dua Gardens for 6 nights.
> Any advice or recommendations appreciated.


I have been in Singapore several times - one of my favorite cities. I’m usually stying at Marriott Tang Plaza - however Marina Bay Sands looks great - have only visited the SkyPark observation deck.
Stayed two weeks at Marriott Nusa Dua Garden - excellent resort with good restaurants and excellent service - honestly I think 6 days in Bali isn’t enough - I did spend 5 full days with sightseeing - be aware of time you’ll need for driving - easily two hours from Nusa Dua to Ubud. 
We did hire a driver for our tours https://dewadriverinbali.blogspot.com/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fluke (Apr 12, 2019)

Jimster said:


> I have been to SE asia 7 times in the last 8 years and will soon be returning.  I have been to Bangkok(5 times),Phukett(2 times), Chiang Mai, Bali, Singapore and several other destinations.
> 
> I would offer a few suggestions.  As i said above my most serious advice is DO NOT DRIVE.  First,because you can get cheap transportation without you doing the driving. Second, if you are driving,you are not getting to see what’s there- maybe the passengers do but you dont.  Third, and most importantly it is dangerous.  Consider this: most adults in the United States drive.  Yet 35,000 of them die(not injured-die) each year.  Of course, most people drive safely and hence they feel safe driving.  To listen to someone say “oh, i drove in Thailand and made it- is NOT a ringing endorsement.  Most people do- there and here.   But consider this.  When you are there: A. You can’t read the road signs, B. You don’t know where you are going; C. You don’t know the law: D. You won’t be able to speak to the police who stop you or arrest you (they won’t be speaking english), E. If you are involved with a thai- they will be able to speak to the police, F. The punishments are more severe and finally G. YOU WILL BE AT FAULT!  Even if you are not at fault- YOU WILL BE AT FAULT.  That’s just how they view it there.  If you hadn’t come there, there wouldn’t be an accident.  It makes no sense to drive there because for the same cost you could hire a car and driver.
> 
> ...




Don't have to convince me - I plan on not driving.  I usually drive in Europe.  But with the relatively low cost I'll let myself be driven.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## fluke (Apr 12, 2019)

mogens.h1951 said:


> I have been in Singapore several times - one of my favorite cities. I’m usually stying at Marriott Tang Plaza - however Marina Bay Sands looks great - have only visited the SkyPark observation deck.
> Stayed two weeks at Marriott Nusa Dua Garden - excellent resort with good restaurants and excellent service - honestly I think 6 days in Bali isn’t enough - I did spend 5 full days with sightseeing - be aware of time you’ll need for driving - easily two hours from Nusa Dua to Ubud.
> We did hire a driver for our tours https://dewadriverinbali.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


  5 days of sightseeing?  I guess there is more to see than I thought.  Did you direct the driver or did he take you places he suggested?


----------



## mogens.h1951 (Apr 12, 2019)

fluke said:


> 5 days of sightseeing?  I guess there is more to see than I thought.  Did you direct the driver or did he take you places he suggested?


Many interesting temples, the rice fields (UNESCO heritage), religious rituals and dances as well as stunning nature.
I did provide the driver with a list of ‘my must see’ - then the driver arranged the tours. He also included some ‘behind the scenes’ with visit to his village and house. Provide some guidelines to what you’ll like to see and not to see.
The problem is the traffic - Bali is quite small but it can take thee hours from Nusa Dua to North Bali. 
I did pay US$ 325 for five full day (8 hours) of sightseeing as well as transfer to/from airport and the Marriott resort.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fluke (Apr 12, 2019)

mogens.h1951 said:


> Many interesting temples, the rice fields (UNESCO heritage), religious rituals and dances as well as stunning nature.
> I did provide the driver with a list of ‘my must see’ - then the driver arranged the tours. He also included some ‘behind the scenes’ with visit to his village and house. Provide some guidelines to what you’ll like to see and not to see.
> The problem is the traffic - Bali is quite small but it can take thee hours from Nusa Dua to North Bali.
> I did pay US$ 325 for five full day (8 hours) of sightseeing as well as transfer to/from airport and the Marriott resort.
> ...


I will look into your contact on the previous post.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## mogens.h1951 (Apr 13, 2019)

fluke said:


> I will look into your contact on the previous post.  Thanks for the info.


He did an excellent job !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

